# Im buying this colt-Is this a strange facial mark?



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

Im purchasing this colt and found the facial mark very diffrent. What do you guy's think? He is a double registered zippo pine bar horse. This colt is 3 weeks old.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's very cute. I would call it a "star and stripe". It's probably caused by sabino and frame interacting - sabino making it go the whole length of the face and stay even, frame trying to make it top heavy and spread above the eyes.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, it looks a bit (and I feel do immature saying this) like a swimmy sperm. 
He's a doll!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

*Funny!*

Funny! my husband loves him for that reason. I picked him out and then saw the front of his head. We started laughing, but he is really cute! I was kinda in shock when i saw his markings. I have never seen this mark before on a horse...so strange! I love the look of him:lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a cutie!! I'd call the marking a star and stripe. Please post more pics of him when he comes home. Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute face markings


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

It also looks like a balloon on a string! 

Either way, he is cute.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Defiantly a star, stripe, snip combo on his face. I have to agree with Dressage10135, it does look like a balloon!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Dressage10135 said:


> It also looks like a balloon on a string! Either way, he is cute.


 Yes it does! Also to me it looks like a lollipop.


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

Im wondering what the judges are going to think of him, Im putting him into some shows when i get him.


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

My husband came up with a name for him....lol....Glow'N Zip Swimmer:lol: what do you guy's think? I need a show name...it has to have zippo and glo in the name.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, when I saw him on the other thread I did think...:shock::shock:

But now that I look at it more... I'd say a Dandelion!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

If he were mine, his barn/show name would so be Tadpole...:lol:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Cute! Looks like a lolly


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Faceman said:


> If he were mine, his barn/show name would so be Tadpole...:lol:


Yeppers, so much looks like a tadpole! That was the first thing I saw as well, and would most definitely be called Tadpole at my barn too. 

He's a cutie for sure, looking forward to seeing him grow up.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I would actually say that he has a star, strip, and a snip. The little bit of pink on the bottom of his nose says snip to me. I _love_ snips. :3


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

From the nose up, it looks like a henna tattoo. Very artistic! 

Welcome to the forum! Bring that little one home and keep sending the pics!

I'd call him tatoo!


----------

